# Knife rose flowers



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

my knife painting in house ! really... love the color


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

There ya go!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wooo! Great work!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work... Great color combo!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Those Rose pictures are gorgeous. I have so much to learn about knife painting. Have you been doing it for awhile? Please say yes and save me a ton of embarrassment.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great color, my favorite! Beautiful painting. 
Welcome btw, to the friendliest art forum!


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Those Rose pictures are gorgeous. I have so much to learn about knife painting. Have you been doing it for awhile? Please say yes and save me a ton of embarrassment.


Thanks Terry ! I have painted with knives for a long time, i like thick color paintings, here some knives I always used to paint , thanks for all !


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG these orchid plants blow me away. They are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!! The color combination is stunning. The flower and leaf depiction is so rich and perfect. 

In my opinion the only draw back to knife painting is that it uses a lot more paint than the usual brush painting, and oil paints are not cheap.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

So get outta the expensive, lil toobie paint trends & experiment. Recall me saying I paint with mud? Lotsa other ideas out there. Wander thru your local box store paint dept. & let your thoughts be innovative.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, terrific painting!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very very pretty! Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi everybody !
I came back after a very long time. I miss you so much ! I'm planning to build a youtube channel (Painting techniques for beginners) I hope you like my videos painting tutorial ! here are some of my recent painting works by knife ! I take photo in the sun !
I hope you can understand my english (be patient; I will do a lot of mistakes !!!)
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You have a bold, colorful technique. Very nice.


----------

